# All Slavic: French kiss



## Encolpius

What do you call *French kiss* in your colloquial language? Please do not write the formal, not used version. Thanks. 

*Czech*: francouzák [from: francouzský (French) and suffix -ák ]


----------



## phosphore

In Serbian it is filmski poljubac=movie kiss and the expression is acceptable in both standard and everyday language. The translation francuski poljubac=French kiss is not much used in speech.

Strictly colloquial is žvaka=lit. chewing gum, as in lupiti žvaku=to kiss on the mouth (French style).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *francoski poljub = *French kiss (literally)

I'm not aware of any specifically colloquial equivalents.


----------



## miuccia

Croatian - francuski poljubac.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: *francuzák*, *jazýčková* (pusa)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: френска целувка (fr*e*nska tsel*u*vka) - it seems to be a literal translation and not very much used.


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian: *француски бакнеж* (_francuski baknež_).


----------



## Encolpius

I am a little bit disappointed, francouzský polibek is possible in Czech (Slovak), too, but people wouldn't use it in fast, spoken language. It is strange you do not use short, slang versions.


----------



## miuccia

In Croatian there are plenty of slang versions, like brijanje, žvaljenje, but it's used by young people, teenagers.


----------



## Orlin

Encolpius said:


> I am a little bit disappointed, francouzský polibek is possible in Czech (Slovak), too, but people wouldn't use it in fast, spoken language. It is strange you do not use short, slang versions.


 
It is so probably because this term isn't very popular among us (unlike somewhere else) - I didn't know about this before I read this thread and that is why no short or slang versions have been created.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> I am a little bit disappointed, francouzský polibek is possible in Czech (Slovak), too, but people wouldn't use it in fast, spoken language.


It's "francúzsky bozk" in Slovak.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish it is called *pocałunek z języczkiem. *I also heard *pocałunek z poślizgiem*, but these terms aren't very popular among us either.


----------



## Orlin

marco_2 said:


> In Polish it is called *pocałunek z języczkiem. *I also heard *pocałunek z poślizgiem*, but these terms aren't very popular among us either.


 
This reminds me of the Bulgarian *целувка с език*, which isn't very common either.


----------



## sokol

Hi guys,

you probably misunderstood the question?

As I understand it, Encolpius wanted to know the local words for "French kiss" (and I'm sure that in all Slavic cultures the "kiss-with-tongue" existed long before Hollywood was founded ).

Of course in several European languages there co-exist literal translations of "French kiss", but they aren't the native words (contrary to English where "French kiss" _*seems*_ to be the "native" word).
To give an example, in German you can also say "französischer Kuss", but nobody would use this in real life - what one uses here is referring to the thing with a _*verb*_, and the verb is "schmusen", in German.

So possibly in those Slavic languages where there's actually not a noun for "French kiss" you are used to also using a verb? Just taking a guess, and hopefully being useful in doing so.


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> you probably misunderstood the question?
> 
> As I understand it, Encolpius wanted to know the local words for "French kiss" (and I'm sure that in all Slavic cultures the "kiss-with-tongue" existed long before Hollywood was founded )....



Grüß Gott Sokol! Thank you very much for your help. You are absolutely right! My questions might have been incorrect. And you call it (just like we) *Zungenkuss*, right? But som could undertsnad, because the Slovak version is an excellent example.


----------



## sokol

Yes indeed, "Zungenkuss" is a possible in German (just didn't come to mind above), but still the verb "schmusen" is much more commonly used than this noun.
But back to topic, this should be about Slavic languages.


----------



## DenisBiH

Quite frankly sokol, I could think of at least 10 different words for "having sex", but as far as French kiss is concerned, the closest native word is žvaljenje, which is jargon and very marked.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, but now the members have some clues, and you see you did not remember it so maybe they will soon remember it, too.


----------



## DenisBiH

Encolpius said:


> Yes, but now the members have some clues, and you see you did not remember it so maybe they will soon remember it, too.



Maybe.  But I'm now starting to lean towards thinking that this really is primarily a movie phenomenon. Not the actual type of kissing, but that it was given a special name. You saw on the other thread you posted about it that the French don't have their own special term for it, except again teen jargon.


----------



## Duya

As stereotypical Balkanians, we normally skip kissing and go straight to the real thing. Thus, we don't even have a word for it.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> As stereotypical Balkanians, we normally skip kissing and go straight to the real thing. Thus, we don't even have a word for it.



Podsjeti me na jednu pjesmicu, "Ramo i Seliha", iz 18. stoljeća, što je Bašeskija zapisao.

Između ostalog ide ovako:



> Ako si mi gaće kupovao
> Na svom si ih vratu izderao
> Ako si mi učkur kupovao
> Svojim si ih zubim istrgao


A o sevdalinkama da ne pričamo. Zamandalio vrata, ja kad je se dograbi i tako to.


----------



## sokol

Duya said:


> As stereotypical Balkanians, we normally skip kissing and go straight to the real thing. Thus, we don't even have a word for it.


Is that so? 

To tell the truth, I've seen Croats and Serbs involved in intense French kissing on numerous occasions, here in Vienna. 

But to return to the subject, and in all earnest: my Croatian dictionary offers "maziti se" for German "schmusen", but my Serbian dictionary says that this actually does not mean the kissing thing but tenderness (the German word can mean both).

Anyway, I'm really surprised that BCS native speakers claim they don't have a specific word for it except extremely marked slang, or the calque (I like "filmski poljubac", but still it is difficult to imagine that anybody used that in, say, 1910).


----------



## Encolpius

Then I think it is better not to open a new topic about what you call love bite (Czech cucflek from German)  Or maybe only Czechs and Slovaks have a vocabulary like that.


----------



## Duya

sokol said:


> To tell the truth, I've seen Croats and Serbs involved in intense French kissing on numerous occasions, here in Vienna.



Croats and Serbs, mutually? Of the same or different sex?


----------



## sokol

Duya said:


> Croats and Serbs, mutually? Of the same or different sex?


Oh, possibly, why not  (I must admit though that I don't ask for nationality when I see people French kissing each other; to tell the truth I don't ask such people _any_ questions, usually ).
Whatever - the political events on the Balkans also led to a split of nations, especially here in Vienna (it wasn't that much of a problem in rural communities where the number of BCS migrants was - and is - much smaller), so this is less likely to occur now than it was thirty years ago.

But we're chatting (also concerning the "love bite" ;-) - so let's better focus on the topic proper of this thread.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

sokol said:


> Yes indeed, "Zungenkuss" is a possible in German (just didn't come to mind above), but still the verb "schmusen" is much more commonly used than this noun.
> But back to topic, this should be about Slavic languages.



http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/schmusen

That's how I understand "schmusen", but possibly the usage is different in Austria and Northern Germany. If ever I should use a verb for French kissing, I would probably use "knutschen", but this one to me means passionate caressing, whereas schmusen just somewhat less passionate caressing.

Now, to the topic: in Russian it is "поцелуй взасос" (noun + adverb (?)) and "целоваться взасос" (reflexive verb + adverb (?)). It is not high register, but neither very vulgar.
"Французский поцелуй" is possible, but less used.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:
I'm answering that question in German forum, Angelo.  Not only because the question deserves a thread of its own, but also because it is off-topic here.


----------



## marco_2

sokol said:


> But to return to the subject, and in all earnest: my Croatian dictionary offers "maziti se" for German "schmusen", but my Serbian dictionary says that this actually does not mean the kissing thing but tenderness (the German word can mean both).


 
In Polish we have a similar verb - *miziać się - *it means, in my opinion "to kiss continually and / or continuously."


----------

